# Artisan roast Janszoon Blend



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I've just finished a bag of janszoon blend from artisan roast. Really enjoyed this blend. To my untrained palate I got loads of chocolate in the espresso and lovely caramel/choclate flavour in milk.

Anyone else tried it?

I've a bag of their jagong village Sumatran to get through now. I'll probably brew it in chemex and aeropress.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

yep.... Artisan are quite local to me, so i go in and pick up 1kg bags. Its a good blend, on the darker side of medium, rich, intense and chocolatey as you say. I'd suggest trying Extract Original too and see what you make of it.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

shrink said:


> yep.... Artisan are quite local to me, so i go in and pick up 1kg bags. Its a good blend, on the darker side of medium, rich, intense and chocolatey as you say. I'd suggest trying Extract Original too and see what you make of it.


I'll give it a go thanks. I've had a look at their site before but never got round to trying.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

love the janszoon, only problem is their pricing is inconsistent so for the amount of coffee I'm buying

Rave is far better to buy from.Also stopped buying when two of the 250g bags I bought were not sealed properly

and got no reply to an email I sent.Doesn't stop me from going in for a coffee when passing though.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

bignorry said:


> love the janszoon, only problem is their pricing is inconsistent so for the amount of coffee I'm buying
> 
> Rave is far better to buy from.Also stopped buying when two of the 250g bags I bought were not sealed properly
> 
> and got no reply to an email I sent.Doesn't stop me from going in for a coffee when passing though.


They seem to have changed their packaging since I last ordered. It's now in foil lined brown paper bags with sealed tops that have to be torn off. They look great. Yeah postage is a bit of a pain. I'll try extract and rave next. I'm the only coffee drinker in the house so don't need large quantities all at once.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

I was getting kg for about £15 then it was almost £24 and at 200g a day it soon makes it expensive

But no getting away from it ,they do lovely coffee.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

their price seems fixed at £20 for 1kg now. Its what I've been buying for a few months now


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Ive dug a bit deeper and seems since they moved roaster to Edinburgh then they stopped selling kg bags in Glasgow and this is where the problems arose.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I read somewhere else that the guy who roasts steam punk coffee used to roast for artisan. Anyone tried their coffee. Haven't ordered yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

They still do 1kg bags for trade.. but will sell to public if you just ask for one.. price is £20 for a 1kg bag.

The lead roaster used to be Hans-Erik who owns steampunk. he's a fantastic roaster and a really nice guy. The steampunk Velos blend is utterly delivious and his single origins are yummy too. I'd highly recommend trying some.


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Myself and brother were toying with a trip through to the east coast for a try of Steampunks coffee,heard some good things.

As for Gibson street, was in a week ago and they dont keep 1kg bags in there anymore has to go through Edinburgh according to

Dave.


----------



## CoffeeCritic (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi I tried this blend recently. 'huge chocolate notes' that were promised didnt really happen for me Im afraid. Check out my full review

http://coffeecritic.co.uk/coffee-reviews/artisan-roast-janszoon-blend


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

have noticed this myself since roaster moved to Edinburgh.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

CoffeeCritic said:


> Hi I tried this blend recently. 'huge chocolate notes' that were promised didnt really happen for me Im afraid. Check out my full review
> 
> http://coffeecritic.co.uk/coffee-reviews/artisan-roast-janszoon-blend


Welcome coffee critic . Interesting blog there, perhaps you can contribute to the what's in my cup thread on here, people are always interested in hearing others opinions on coffees.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I got some of this from the Glasgow shop when I was home at the weekend and it's nice but the decaf is better - so tasty. Much better than the Has Bean decaf I had a few weeks ago.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

This wasn't my experience at all coffee critic. My palate isn't that well developed that I can pick up every flavour suggested on cupping notes but when I pulled shots of this I definitely got chocolate. My bag wasn't that lightly roasted, not as light as some hasbean coffees I've had but certainly not as dark as the extract original I'm currently working my way through.


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

should have added Im going in every week and have had varying quality ,put it down to who was pulling at the time. May have been the beans but I have had unsealed bags which I hadnt noticed so they had gone by the time I went to open them.Still it doesnt stop me going in as its one of my favourites.


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't think Janzoon was ever roasted on their small Glasgow roaster - they have a larger roaster facility in Edinburgh that's been churning out the Janzoon blend for some time now. I would imagine changes in staff on the roasting side have resulted in changes to the blend/roast profile.


----------

